# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Xpera X10 mini:Υπάρχει κόλα μεταξύ LCD & Touchscreen;

## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα. Ξέρει κανείς αν στο xperia x10 mini υπάρχει κόλλα μεταξύ LCD και touchscreen (digitizer το λένε;);
Γενικά υπάρχει τρόπος να μαθαίνουμε για κάποιο μοντέλο;

----------


## leosedf

Service manuals.
Ναι υπάρχει είναι αφροταινία διπλής όψεως. Αν το αποκολλήσεις να σε δω πως θα το κολλήσεις μετά...  :Lol:

----------


## Hary Dee

> Service manuals.


Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, ότι το service manual δεν αναφέρει κάτι νομίζω:
x10.jpg

----------


## leosedf

To service manual λέει να αλλάξεις την οθόνη, που έχει οθόνη αφής ενσωματωμένη.

----------


## Hary Dee

Ανεβάζω μια ακόμη εικόνα από το manual.
x11.png
 Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν λέει πουθενά σε όλο το manual για το θέμα του εδνιάμεσου υλικού. Το μόνο που γράφει είναι "*προσοχή*" μην ακουμπάτε την οθόνη από μπροστά. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω στο manual αυτό που μου λες;
(Καλά που ρώτησα, γιατί αν εμπιστευόμουν το τι καταλαβαίνω από το manual...  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Hary Dee

Μία τελευταία ερώτηση: Πώς ψάχνω για ενωμένη LCD+Αφή; Πώς αναφέρεται; Γιατί κοιτάω στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά και δεν βγάζω άκρη.

----------


## rep

χωρια ειναι ρε μην ψαχνεις γιαυτο το μοντελο μαζι .http://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod=...ID=130&p=10333 ,,,,την τιμη μην την σχολιασεις.....

----------

Hary Dee (23-12-12)

----------


## leosedf

LOL! Κοιμήθηκα όρθιος και νόμιζα ότι είναι άλλο μοντέλο!
Όντως είναι ξεχωριστή.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι γνήσια η πρόσοψη.

----------

Hary Dee (23-12-12)

----------


## rep

ναι ειναι  Κωνσταντινε.

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

ΥΓ: Για το πώς καταλαβαίνω αν παίζει κόλλα μεταξύ των 2 γενικά κρατάω το "κοίτα το manual" έτσι; (εκτός αν μιλάμε για htc που με έπεισε ο leosedf ότι δεν ανξίζει να πάρεις χώρια)

----------


## leosedf

Εξαρτάται πάντα από το μοντέλο.

Παλιότερα η pds είχε μόνο αντιγραφές η like original. Δεν έχω ιδέα τώρα τι έχει.

----------


## Hary Dee

Εγώ συνήθως κοιτάζω πρώτα σε κάτι ανατολίτες εδώ ... 
Στην συγκεκριμένη οθόνη βλέπω τη μισή τιμή αλλά δεν είναι η original (σκασίλα μου). Σε άλλα έχουν (ή γράφουν τουλάχιστον! )  και για original.
Το κόλπο με δαύτους είναι πως είναι εύκολο το μέρος για εμένα, κατεβαίνω Ομόνοια και σε 5 λεπτά είμαι εκεί.

----------


## gethag

> ... είναι αφροταινία διπλής όψεως. Αν το αποκολλήσεις να σε δω πως θα το κολλήσεις μετά...


Αυτό κάνει; : http://rounded.com/adhesive-tapes-and-stickerkits/
 Ή αυτό; : http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...+adhesive+tape

Θέλω να αλλάξω την καμμένη LCD σε LG KU990(viewty) και πρέπει πρώτα να αφαιρέσω το digitizer για να βγει η οθόνη.
Παρεμπιπτόντος έχετε ψωνίσει ποτέ από εδώ; Είναι αξιόπιστοι; Γιατί τουλάχιστον φαίνονται συμπαθητικοί.

----------


## leosedf

Κάνει Γιώργο αλλά μετά εξαρτάται από το πόσο clean είναι το clean room που έχεις, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μη μπει σκόνη μέσα και συνήθως είναι αρκετή. Εδώ φαντάσου εμείς με εξοπλισμό και εμπειρία αποφεύγουμε το ξέχωρο και το παίρνουμε έτοιμο κολλημένο.
Όχι ότι δε γίνεται και σίγουρα αν τα καταφέρνεις θα φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρό με αρκετή προσπάθεια και αντιστατικά κλπ. Απλά συνήθως είναι και θέμα χρόνου.
Αν δε σε πειράζουν λίγες σκονίτσες δοκίμασε το αλλά να ξέρεις είναι δύσκολα.

----------

gethag (03-04-13)

----------


## gethag

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Δηλαδή κάτι *τέτοιο* κάνει; Ή πρέπει να είναι και η οθόνη κολλημένη πάνω, κάτι *τέτοιο* δηλαδή που δεν συμφέρει λόγω τιμής;
Το www.rounded.com λέει τίποτα;

----------


## leosedf

Κάνουν και τα δυο, το τρίτο δεν ξέρω τι παίζει δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ από εκεί.

----------

gethag (03-04-13)

----------

